# Guess the Score Tuesday March 22nd @ Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:30 PM, Continental Airlines Arena 
*TV*: WB4 *Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Nets_:





































Jason Kidd/Jacque Vaughn/Vince Carter/Jason Collins/Nenad Krstic


Pacers 103
Nets 97

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (25)

Nets Leading Scorer- Vince Carter (31)</center>

We couldn't win at home, so hopefully we can win on the road. The easy games are what is going to get us into playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I wouldn't call this an easy game by any stretch, NJ is actually a pretty good team at home.
It's going to be tough.


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

nets 100
pacers 85


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nets: 94
Pacers: 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> I wouldn't call this an easy game by any stretch, NJ is actually a pretty good team at home.
> It's going to be tough.


Well it's not really easy as nothing should be easy for us, but it is a lot easier than games against the Bulls, Wizards, Cavs, Pistons, Heat, or Celtics would be.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Believe it or not, I'll be at this game. I don't have a lot of work this week, so I'm going to make the trip down to New York for the day. It'll be my last time seeing Reggie Miller live, unless we play the Celtics in the playoffs.

A loss would really hurt our playoff chances, with the week we have coming up. We'll probably lose anyway, because the Nets are a good home team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Believe it or not, I'll be at this game. I don't have a lot of work this week, so I'm going to make the trip down to New York for the day. It'll be my last time seeing Reggie Miller live, unless we play the Celtics in the playoffs.


That's awesome.
Get some pictures and post them up here.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Believe it or not, I'll be at this game. I don't have a lot of work this week, so I'm going to make the trip down to New York for the day. It'll be my last time seeing Reggie Miller live, unless we play the Celtics in the playoffs.
> 
> A loss would really hurt our playoff chances, with the week we have coming up. We'll probably lose anyway, because the Nets are a good home team.



Damn...wish I had some dough, I woulda made the trip with you.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

94 - 90 Pacers.
We have to make Carter take some tough shots early, so we can get him out of the game. When Carter shoots a low percentage, the Nets lose.
Pretty obvious.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I just noticed that this game will be televised where I live.
I'll try to do some play by play with Pacers Fan.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is tinsley back yet?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> is tinsley back yet?


I don't think so.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't think so.


that really sucks. i traded grant hill for this guy and he hasn't played for my fantasy team in weeks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> is tinsley back yet?


No, but he should be within the next few games.

Did Croshere really start this game? He's been playing well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie made a stupid foul, but the Nets countered with a stupid dead ball foul, leading Reggie to the FT line.

34-26 Pacers at the end of one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Vince Carter looks like a ****ing superstar out there. He can score whenever he wants and it looks effortless.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nets having some nice ball movement. Our motion still looks good besides the fact that we can't score.

34-30 Pacers with 10 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was an awesome move by Kidd, but Cliffy touched the rim so it didn't count. Freddie hits and expands the lead to 40-30. 7 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This has been a game of droughts and runs. I really don't like these kinds of games, because most of the time the opposition makes a late run and beats us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I really, really love having Jax on our team. He's never in a slump and constantly makes big plays.

44-34 Pacers with 5:18 remaining in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with another nice move. Too bad the Nets have hit two three's to cut the lead to six.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can someone tell me how it is a foul when you grab the ball with one hand, then let go and the other person falls to the floor?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a fadaway jumper and the foul on Best (why is he guarding Jax?).

53-45 Pacers at the end of the half


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I really, really love having Jax on our team. He's never in a slump and constantly makes big plays.


:rofl: :laugh: You told me on AIM a few weeks ago that Jax sucked


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Theo! said:


> :rofl: :laugh: You told me on AIM a few weeks ago that Jax sucked


That's when he made that foul late in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foste misses 3 times within 6 inches of the goal. Nice job.

56-51 Pacers with 9 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers now have 3 players with 4 fouls....

offensive foul on carter, 3 fouls on him


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why must we suck at put-backs?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nets now lead 57-56 with the Pacers in big foul trouble.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie misses a 3...what an ugly quarter, missing wide open shots.


we are 1-12 shooting this quarter.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ hits a big 3, puts us up by 2. 61-59


Coshere blocks it, vaughn puts it in at the shot clock buzzer. tie game.

Dale gets a put back off a miss, nicely done.


Kidd hits a 3

64-63 jersey up...then Reggie hits a nice shot. 65-64 Pacers


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jackson with a nice move to draw another shooting foul. He the first free throw, misses the second...that ends a 35 in a row streak for him. Let's start another one jax.

68-66 Pacers up with 1:50 left in the 3rd


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jackson picks up a foul. He, croshere, and foster all have four fouls.

Robinson hits both, tied at 68 a piece.

Offensive foul on Gill who got too deep in the lane and found too much trouble.


JJ knocks the ball away from Robinson, Fred Jones with a sick layup.

70-68 Pacers

Kidd misses a 3, Pollard rebounds. JJ with a nice board off of Fred's miss. Eddie Gill airs a horrible 3. 

end of the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Nets are getting really close to hitting those long shots at the end of the quarters. Watch them hit a 60 footer to win the game tonight.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Gill finally makes it happen and hits a 3. 

Travis Best hits a jumper.

Pacers up by 3.

Fred hits a 20 footer, that puts us up by 5. 75-70 10:40 left.

James Jones gets the loose ball, Gill holds on to the ball way too long again and turns it over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill and Freddie start off the quarter with five points, followed by the Jones' diving on the floor. Unfortunately, our defense is horrible.

75-73 Pacers with 9:40 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Carter lays it in and gets fouled by Fred Jones. That makes 24 points for him. Hits the FT.

Pacers 75, Nets 73

Clifford Robinson gets called for a foul away from the ball.

Collins fouls johnson hard...johnson is down hurting....but aparantly he is okay...thank god.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Robinson misses a left hand floater, foster with the rebound.

Johnson hits a huuuuge 3 from a great recovery and pass from Jones.

78-73 with 8:38 left, let's keep it going boys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ is hit in the ribs, but after laying down for a while, he's alright. He hits a 3 to put us up 78-73.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

anyone else think dick bavetta is really screwin us over this game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kidd with a nice pass to I think Collins and Jax is called for a foul. Nenad hits to tie the game at 78. Like I said before, a game of runs.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Kirstic hits from the right wing...pacers up by 3.

Reggie misses a 3, nets ball. Jackson is coming back in.

Kirstic gets fouled by jackson....that was quick, he's got 5 fouls now. Fred Jones comes in for Jax.

Kirstic hits the first freethrow, miss the second, Pacers lead cut to 2. 78-76.

Johnson with the board, Fred misses, DD rebounds, AJ misses a 3.

Kirstic scores on DD, tie game 78 apiece.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Carter with the long pass from Kidd...misses the shot, but quickly taps it back in. Nets take the lead 80-78 with 6:20 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> anyone else think dick bavetta is really screwin us over this game?


Yes, dicks always screw us. Sadly, this dick is screwing our big men.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Nets are shooting 60% from the floor in the second half...and we haven't scored in over 2 minutes. Not a good combination.

Reggie hits a 23 foot 2 pointer.

Best lobs it to Kirstic for a layup.

Nets back up by 2. Offensive foul on Reggie, NJ ball. 5:30 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a clutch shot, but Krstic answers back. Kidd hits a three to extend the Nets lead to 5 with 5 minutes left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Kidd hits a 3. This is getting out of control...a 12-2 run by NJ.

Reggie misses a 3. Carter with the board. Nets up by 5.

Reggie bails out the nets with a foul with 3 left on the shotclock.

Where's the defense? Where's the OFFENSE?

Carter drops it in, Nets up by 7. 4:10 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't imagine how good this Nets team would be if they had Jason Kidd of last year and had kept Kenyon Martin. Nets by 7 with under 4 minutes to go.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie misses a floater, Kidd to the line for 2, fouled by AJ.

This is pretty much over. We're just giving up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax drains a three, but Carter answers back by scoring on him. We need someone without five fouls guarding Vince.

89-83 Nets


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax for 3!!!! Jersey by 4....3:26 left, let's go!

Carter hits a circus shot, Best steals the ball from AJ, AJ fouls him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ugghh, this is just ugly. I can't believe we are letting NJ beat us 2 games in a row when we should've won both games.

Where is our desperation to make the playoffs? Are we just going to wait for teams to catch up to us in the standings and THEN start playing????


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I wish we let Freddie stay in the game during this last stretch.

Best hits both FTs. Jersey up by 8. Jackson throws it out of bounds.

Disgusting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

91-85 Nets with 1:29 left. Why did we have to blow two games? Our opponents are going to be harder than this very soon, although I don't really know about San Antonio.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Offensive foul on Carter, his 5th. Too bad there's only 2:23 left.

Croshere with the rebound off an AJ miss and dunks it. 6 point lead for NJ.

2 minutes left.

Croshere rebounds a NJ miss. AJ misses a 3, Kidd rebounds.

Timeout NJ, 91-85 nets up. 1:29 left


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Once again the pacerrs **** up a lead. Why do they do this almost every game. they can't play in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Where is our desperation to make the playoffs? Are we just going to wait for teams to catch up to us in the standings and THEN start playing????


That's what we've been doing all year. VC scores and the Pacers call timeout. We have 1:18 to erase 8 points. Please go with DD/Croshere/Jax/Reggie/Freddie


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I still think Freddie should have been in this game in this quarter more.

Carter with a layup. That's 33 for him now. Nets are up 8.

Gross..........we stopped playing at half time.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

It's times like this when we really need JO. I'm not even going to mention ronnie.

Johnson with a layup. 93-87 1:13 left

Jackson fouls out. Boneheaded foul by Jax.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ takes five seconds to dribble 70 feet and score. We trap Travis Best, but Jax is called for his 6th foul.

95-87 Nets with 1:10 remaining. Please just go for a three.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, I loved that team back in '99 and '00.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hopefully we let Reggie either make it or break it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fouled on a three and hits them all.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie gets fouled shooting a 3. Come on Uncle Reg.

Reggie hits the first, hits the second, hits the 3rd. Down to a 5 point lead with 1 minute left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Carter misses, Croshere boards.....Reggie misses a 3, DD rebounds, Freddie misses a 3.

That's all folks. now it's just the foul game.

Damn Fred, you shoulda had that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

97-90 Nets with 23 seconds left. Screw rebounding, just put AJ/Reggie/Freddie/Jax/JJ in.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Man, I loved that team back in '99 and '00.



Ugghhh...don't make me think about those days......how I miss them.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Carter fouls out with clock stopped. Not smart by him there. Still, too late for us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, Carter fouls out with a foul on Reggie who hits the technical. JJ airballs a three and Best easily blocks out AJ to let it go out of bounds.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JJ airs a 3. WTF.

NJ ball. Good night.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

6-21 from 3-point land...why we lost.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why does Croshere get player of the game? He had a good first quarter with 12 points, but he didn't do anything the rest of the game.

Final Score- Nets 98-91

Pacers Fan- 13, but DQ'd
Spetsnaz24- 8
PacersguyUSA- 5
Turkish- 11, but DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why does Croshere get player of the game? He had a good first quarter with 12 points, but he didn't do anything the rest of the game.


Yeah...but nobody really shined tonight. At least croshere brought some energy.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 6-21 from 3-point land...why we lost.



Yup...we sure could use JO's inside game......


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah...but nobody really shined tonight. At least croshere brought some energy.


I would've given it to Jax or Johnson. Jax was our go-to player and AJ had a nice game of 14/7/3.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't believe we lost this one.
I watched most of the game, this game was definately ours in the first half, and in the 3rd quarter.
I don't get how we lost.


----------

